# Hello



## Galactic Lord Xenu (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm a 20-year-old college student in Nebraska.

I've always enjoyed finding wild mantids as they are obviously a rather unique insect given the manner they hunt.

I'm going to start raising mantids--I don't have any yet, but I've been meaning to do so for a long time and after finally moving out I can now do so.


----------



## Deutschherper (Sep 24, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 24, 2007)

Galactic Lord Xenu, Welcome to our place! How is it in Nebraska right now? What kind do you think you might get? Too hot in Ohio!


----------



## Galactic Lord Xenu (Sep 24, 2007)

Nebraska is cooling off, although it's not cold yet. I've only seen two mantids this entire summer/autumn, one a European and one a Chinese; the European wasn't within reach and I was heading to class anyway.

Actually, the Chinese died soon after being taken into captivity. It had a flat stomach and didn't eat anything so it was probably heading out when I caught it anyway. It's the first Chinese I've found here; all the others I've seen in Nebraska were European.

I ordered a Budwing from Mantisplace, and a Gambian mantis ootheca to experiment with those. My living quarters are quite warm, even in winter, so I don't have to worry about temperatures for the autumn/winter months.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 24, 2007)

thats great, enjoy and keep us posted!


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 24, 2007)

welcome


----------



## Rick (Sep 25, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome!


----------

